# Wetter heute ... 2015



## Digicat (8. Mai 2015)

Servus

Möchte gerne von Euch das heutige Wetter und Temperaturen, natürlich gerne mit Teichwassertemperaturen wissen ...
Aus diesen Daten könnte man dann eine Statistik basteln. Natürlich nur dann, wenn sie auch regelmäßig geschrieben werden .

Nutzen ... halt Statistik.

Ich würde mich trotzdem über eine Wettermeldung (auch gerne regelmäßig) und auch gerne bebildert freuen.

Ich fange mal an ...

Heute früh hat es bei wolkenlosem Himmel 14,1° (09:15), Mittags bei wolkigen Himmel 23,4° und jetzt (18:00) geht gerade ein Gewitter mit "normalen" Regen bei 16,4°C nieder.
 
Das Teichwasser im kleinen/großen Teich hat 15°/20°C.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2015)

Servus

Heute früh hat es 14,1° und es windet leicht bei bedeckten Himmel.

  

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Samstag

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Küstensegler (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo Helmut,
ich kann dir da mal den Link zu meiner Wetterseite geben.
Da gibt es auch ein Webcam-Bild von der Koppel hinter dem Haus.
Da der Teich nicht fertig ist, fehlt natürlich die Wassertemperatur  
http://www.frank-kaeding.de/wetter.php

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (9. Mai 2015)

Heute gegen 9.30 Uhr:

13 Grad an der Ost-Hauswand,
Wind von SSO auffrischend (15 Min vorher Wind von Ost - fast windstill)
ergiebiger Landregen

Temperaturen in den Tümpeln: - 
(konnte ich nicht messen - mein Fieberthermometer geht erst bei 30 Grad los 
und hat nichts angezeigt  

....ich werde mal ein Kühlschrankthermometer beim nächsten Einkauf mitbringen)

            

LG
Kirstin


----------



## blackbird (9. Mai 2015)

Hi (Kater) Carlo 


Küstensegler schrieb:


> ...
> ich kann dir da mal den Link zu meiner Wetterseite geben.



Was hast Du da denn für eine Hard- und Software am Start?

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Küstensegler (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo Tim,

die Wetterstation ist eine Vantage Pro2 http://www.davisnet.com/weather/products/vantage-pro-professional-weather-stations.asp.
Die Daten werden dann auf einer NSLU2 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSLU2 gesammelt.
Als Software auf der NSL2 läuft Meteohub http://wiki.meteohub.de/wiki/index.php?title=Introduction&setlang=de
Die Daten werden dann als Service via Meteoplug dargestellt http://wiki.meteoplug.com/wiki/index.php?title=Introduction&setlang=de.
Die Website läuft auf einem von mir gemieteten, dedizierten Server im Rechenzentrum. Das ganze unter Linux Debian.
Der Server verwaltet mehrere Homepages der Familie nebst einem Mailserver. 
Das Ganze ist ein weiteres Hobby nebst des Teichbaus 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen

Es hat 13,1° bei teils heftigen Wind und wolkigen Himmel ...

  

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (10. Mai 2015)

Heute gegen 9.30 Uhr

10 Grad AUßentemepratur (Ostwand)
stark bewölkt, recht windig (gleichmäßig), kein Niederschlag. 

Wassertemperatur: noch kein Thermometer

Letzte Nacht hatten wir ständige Wechsel von "total windstill und trocken" und plötzlich aufkommende stürmische Böen mit sintflutartigen Regengüssen.

Die Regenrinnen konnten die Güsse nicht bewältigen und die Böen waren so, dass ich Angst um meine Bäume bekam. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (10. Mai 2015)

Heute wechselt das Wetter schneller, als man schauen kann 
Habe eben noch mal Fotos gemacht.

Damit ich mich nicht immer wiederholen muss: 

das Thermometer befindet sich an der Ostwand (also jetzt im Schatten) neben dem Dieleneingang: 

  

13.50 Uhr 17,5 Grad

Der Wind ist sehr frisch, hat auf NW gedreht und seither ist es "schön" - Wolken und zunehmend strahlender SOnnenschein.
Durch den Wind wechselt die Himmelsoptik fast sekündlich: 

13.40 Uhr OSO: 
  

13.40 NW: 
  

13.48 W:
  

13.48: NNW:
  

13.49: O:


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2015)

Super Kirstin ... wir machen das Wetter ...

Bei uns hier hat es jetzt auch sehr viel Sonne, bei stürmischen Wind aus NW bei 16,8°

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (10. Mai 2015)

Heute war ein verrückter Tag!

18.25 Uhr:

13 Grad, strahlend blauer, wolkenloser Himmel,
fast vollständig eingeschlafener Wind aus West:

18.24 O:                                                                                            
   
 18.24 S: 
     
18.24 W:
     
 18.25 NW:


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen

Strahlender Sonnenschein bei fast wolkenlosen Himmel zum Frühstück ... Herz was willst du mehr.

 

Es hat 14,1° und der heftige böige Wind von gestern ist eingeschlafen.
Es ist windstill.

Wünsche einen guten Wochenstart

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

@Joachim
Ich denke die meisten hier messen die Temperatur an der Oberfläche, Badewannen-Thermometer halt.
Wegen der Teich-Kategorie würde ich es so machen wie du es vorgeschlagen hast.


----------



## Tanny (11. Mai 2015)

10.30 Uhr 18 Grad

sehr "trockene Luft"

Wind sehr frisch von OSO, dadurch gefühlt viel kälter.

Bedeckter Himmel: 

9.32 Ost: 
  

9.32 N:
  

9.32 NW:
  

...das Wetter ist zwar deutlich ungemütlicher, als angesagt, aber ich wünsche trotzdem 
allen einen schönen Tag


----------



## Lyliana (11. Mai 2015)

Ich denk nicht immer drann.... und dann wenn ich drann denke, hab ich kein Foto dabei. 
Aber heute hab ich mich etwas angestrengt.

Das Wetter in der Rheinebene, Südlich Weinstraße, bei Landau

Den ganzen Morgen und Vormittag war es eher diesig. Also milchig am Himmel.
So um den Mittag, 14Uhr sah der Himmel dann so aus.
   etwas diesig noch
  wurde dann zunehmend klarer

Auf dem Foto sind es 26Grad
der Teich liegt bei knapp 16/17 °C
Wind fast gleich Null

Ähm ich hoffe ich werd mich bessern.


----------



## Joachim (12. Mai 2015)

*Klick :*
[DLMURL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/link-forums/wetter-db.278/"]  [/DLMURL]


----------

